# Guitar pick bowl



## tomwilson74 (Jun 24, 2020)

I never knew these things would be so popular! I haven’t sold any but ive given three away...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 25, 2020)

Super cool, I like them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 25, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> I never knew these things would be so popular! I haven’t sold any but ive given three away...
> 
> View attachment 189440



Look just right for mask holders and "cup" holders and...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Look just right for mask holders and "cup" holders and...


That’s what I told my wife!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2020)

Fascinating....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 26, 2020)

@tomwilson74 , saw one in your other recent post and was wondering. Very cool!!!


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 26, 2020)

Made one for a Fender Stratocaster fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 28, 2020)

Made a few more pick shaped ones and a Les Paul shape too.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## tmar (Jun 29, 2020)

Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 2, 2020)

Those are awesome. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

